# Paris & Indi & Preston, more Indi agility!! :D



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I like the song a lot. 









Paris used to get dandruff all the time. Now she gleams!








They are my "night crew", always ready to play. 








This is Preston at the dog day festival, he was rolling all over the grass in the middle of the crowd. He is hilarious.


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

LOVE it! Love the pics of the happy smiling pups and the awesome video! How fun!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Paris must have an exceptional coat, to show up so beautiful in a photograph. those are two great-looking dogs!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Well, her coat used to be fairly dull and dandruff-y. On grain inclusive foods she had horrible dandruff, even when we switched to a grain-free food it wasn't shining this much...Now that they are on a raw diet I always get comments on how silky and shiny their coats are. :] They only get fish once a week too, no supplements either! Go PMR!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Maybe PMR will grow some hair back on my mutant (blue), thyroid issue, bald Doberman. 

Your dog gives me hope!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

My dogs were losing hair too!! They had horrible skin problems. Wet, itchy, spots that were constantly moist and prone to infection. Preston at one point had a giant infection right by his ear...Who knows how! He obviously couldn't chew it and it was always moist. I think the skin was so irritated it was oozing. I know, gross...Imagine how it smelled. O_O" Not cool when I want to present him to a class full of people. When we took him off of grain inclusive foods it got better, but he was still itching somewhat. But now all his hair has grown back in the spots he lost it. Paris had the lesser deal of infected moist skin spots, but she still had them, our dog Puck (dachshund terrier mix) had it really bad. He was losing most of his hair on his stomach and back and my boyfriend didn't even want to touch him. D: So, yes, have faith and hope!!


----------



## Adam76 (Dec 24, 2010)

Video and pics look great, Preston's coat looks awesome now.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Great video! I love your "commentary"! Can't wait until I really get going with Duncan on agility....it looks like so much fun. I love watching Indy going through the weave polls!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

The weaves are my favorite obstacle!! Thanks for the compliment on our video.


----------

